
Microsoft Acquires Citus Data: Creating the World's Best Postgres Experience - craigkerstiens
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2019/01/24/microsoft-acquires-citus-data/
======
azhenley
This is being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990469)

